# Just a girl who enjoys hot dogs!



## phatfoodz (Jul 4, 2022)

Hi everyone!

I’m excited to meet everybody here at Smoking Meat Forums, and I would like to share the news that I just made 6 different kinds of hot dogs (Asian-style).

The difference between American and Asian style hot dogs, of the corn dog variety, is that the Asian style utilizes diced potatoes and sugar in the breading, and it is typically savored with both ketchup and mustard! (Does this make any traditional hot dog lovers tremble?)

If anybody would like to see the recipe and watch me make a basic Asian-style hot dog, would you please graciously leave me a comment and say hello! Thank you so much!

- Pha


----------



## BandCollector (Jul 4, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from Pittsburgh PA. . .I am intrigued.  

John


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 4, 2022)

Welcome from Nova Scotia

Got my interest, I am all about potatoes, and the SMF crowd  love's pictures

David


----------



## Marknmd (Jul 4, 2022)

Welcome from Maryland!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 4, 2022)

Welcome to SMF Pha!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jul 4, 2022)

Welcome. Also intrigued


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 4, 2022)

Hmmm ,,,,,


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 4, 2022)

Welcome from Minnesota. I’m very curious!


----------



## culpepersmoke (Jul 4, 2022)

I’m a little curious as well.  Welcome from Michigan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 5, 2022)

now i'm with 

 chopsaw


Hmmmm ....

David


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 5, 2022)

HMMMMM...  gonna wait for somebody else to click the link


----------



## old sarge (Jul 7, 2022)

Welcome from SE Arizona. The dogs sure looked interesting, to be sure. I'm partial to fried sweet potatoes so that one looked good to me.


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jul 9, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> HMMMMM...  gonna wait for somebody else to click the link


Yeah……I ain’t clicking that…..


----------



## cmayna (Jul 9, 2022)

Hmmmmm, no more linky?


----------



## old sarge (Jul 9, 2022)

Just a video. 6 corn dogs with recipes and cooking. Harmless. No embedded junk.


----------



## bill1 (Jul 9, 2022)

Seems legit then....
Welcome!  Would love to see some pics and recipes.


----------



## old sarge (Jul 9, 2022)

bill1 said:


> Seems legit then....
> Welcome!  Would love to see some pics and recipes.


I guess you'll have to watch the video.


----------



## bill1 (Jul 10, 2022)

Link was removed before I saw it


----------



## old sarge (Jul 10, 2022)

That happens.


----------



## phatfoodz (Jul 10, 2022)

old sarge said:


> Welcome from SE Arizona. The dogs sure looked interesting, to be sure. I'm partial to fried sweet potatoes so that one looked good to me.


I love sweet potato chips and sweet potato fries.


----------

